# New Gesshin 1000 Grit Extra Large Stone



## JBroida (Apr 3, 2012)

Coming Soon... the New Gesshin 1000 Grit Extra Large.

Not to be confused with our Gesshin 1000 Grit Splash-and-Go stone, this stone is indeed a soaker. You can read more about it in the video description. It will be like on the JKI website tomorrow.

[video=youtube;GPy3OJrgkqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=GPy3OJrgkqY[/video]


----------



## JBroida (Apr 3, 2012)

Got it up for sale a bit more quickly than originally planned 

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...ishi/gesshin-1000-grit-extra-large-stone.html


----------



## JBroida (Apr 3, 2012)

For a long time, we have carried the Naniwa Akamon 1000 grit stone as our Large size stone. Besides being a good stone, I have sentimental attachment to this stone as the first stone I really learned sharpening on (it was a gift from my chef in Japan). However, since developing the Gesshin line of stones, I find myself constantly testing new stones and new formulas. One day, a little while back, I found myself testing what would become our new Gesshin 1000 Grit Extra Large stone. Initially, I was really impressed with the cutting speed and tactile feedback of the stone. It also resisted dishing pretty well. It was a much faster cutter than the Naniwa and had equal if not better tactile feedback. When compared to the Gesshin 2000, it&#8217;s not quite as fast, but the tactile feedback is just as nice. The Gesshin 1000 Extra Large also works up mud more than the Gesshin 2000.

At that time, I didn&#8217;t know what to do with the stone. I wasn&#8217;t going to replace my Gesshin 2000 with it because I love my Gesshin 2000. But I must admit, it was good enough that it had me thinking about the possibility. Later, the idea came to me that I should see if we could get it in a super-sized version as a replacement of the Naniwa Akamon 1000, as it&#8217;s a much better all-around stone. It turned out to be possible, and so here we are with the new Extra Large stone.

If any of you are in LA, I have the smaller version here in the shop (my testing stone) for your testing pleasure. I will also soon be making a video with that stone so you can get an idea of how this stone works. I know the price is a bit higher than our previous extra-large option, but considering the performance AND size of the stone, I think you will see it is worth it.

If you have any questions, please don&#8217;t hesitate to ask.

Thanks.

-Jon


----------



## JBroida (Apr 30, 2012)

Finally got up some pictures and a video of this stone in action:






















[video=youtube;cw2GCTki3VE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=cw2GCTki3VE[/video]


----------



## tk59 (Apr 30, 2012)

Dang. How about the G400 in that size? :idea2:


----------

